# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  top works by foucault

## hypatia_

I want to get into foucault but I can only afford to buy a few books by him. What are the best representations of his thinking?

----------


## OrphanPip

Discipline and Punish and History of Sexuality Part I are his most influential books.

----------

